# A message to buyers in the Classifieds.



## stevie g (14/11/14)

Please do not assume a seller is a business. You may not harass us just because you want to get the item urgently. No matter your rush things are done in a certain way and parcels do not just magically appear at your door. I have learnt through my last transaction on this site as a seller that any courier arrangements are going to be done by the buyer from now on. 

Constant questions and complaining do not go down well when you have been briefed multiple times a day. Learn patience.

I sell you my old stuff so that you can have something at half the price or even less you should be grateful as I am when I get a good deal. Anybody else on here that have any complaints about the classifieds to air?.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

thus far my buy and sell experiences via out classifieds has been dealt with in a very upstanding and understanding manner. 
i think the issue you experienced may be one that speaks to the character of the person you dealt with. ive done quite a few buys and sells and have yet to have a bad experience or one that proved to be similar to your experience

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Sprint said:


> Please do not assume a seller is a business. You may not harass us just because you want to get the item urgently. No matter your rush things are done in a certain way and parcels do not just magically appear at your door. I have learnt through my last transaction on this site as a seller that any courier arrangements are going to be done by the buyer from now on.
> 
> Constant questions and complaining do not go down well when you have been briefed multiple times a day. Learn patience.
> 
> I sell you my old stuff so that you can have something at half the price or even less you should be grateful as I am when I get a good deal. Anybody else on here that have any complaints about the classifieds to air?.


Lol, I know the feeling and that same person then has the temerity to re-sell that item at more than double the price! Comes with the territory methinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

No way, actually purchased and resold at twice the price through the same classifieds on the same forum?

Thats integrity right there lol, shameful! I wouldnt be able to come online again if I did something like that, not a problem for me cause I would never do something like that. People are strange about money and value I guess.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

My issue with the Classifieds is that members sometimes do not stick to the guidelines
Its a free resource and a great one. Please read and adhere to the guidelines

*Posting ads without pictures or prices* is something that happens all too frequently
The Admin & mod team have been quite lenient on this and have tried to be understanding wherever possible.

As the site grows and gets busier, we may start deleting adverts more regularly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Riaz (14/11/14)

money brings out the evil in some people- valuable lesson ive learnt over the years

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Another strong mesage to buyers using the Classifieds

*Be extra careful when buying items from members with very low post counts and who dont have avatar pictures. *

Do your research. Ask around. There have been cases of "fly by nighters" and chancers.

Stick to those with more history on the forum that other forumites know about

Sorry to the legitimate newer members, but it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## stevie g (14/11/14)

I know I am new here and there is always a break in period to gain trust, Is just frustrating when I have a good reputation on another Forum, pity you can't transfer history between forums.


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Sprint said:


> I know I am new here and there is always a break in period to gain trust, Is just frustrating when I have a good reputation on another Forum, pity you can't transfer history between forums.



I hear you Sprint
And I know its a pity

But the reputation you build up here is a reputation between people. The community and the relationships between us here is what makes this forum so special

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## rvdwesth (14/11/14)

I did buy quite a few things off the forum so far and no hassles whatsoever.


----------



## Raslin (14/11/14)

Is the silver MVP currently for sale the same one that you just sold? If so that's not cool at all. Sorry man.


----------



## stevie g (14/11/14)

Yes it is sold, thanks man.


----------



## Raslin (14/11/14)

I think the mods should ban rouge sellers, this a good community, and has no place for rogues. Let them sit on the I'll gotten gains and don't allow our members to be ripped off at the expense of members in good standing. Jm2cw


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, I know the feeling and that same person then has the temerity to re-sell that item at more than double the price! Comes with the territory methinks.



Did this actually happen?


----------



## kevkev (14/11/14)

Why not use the Classifieds Post Sales Reviews? If thing go wrong I see no problem to name and shame. Just my

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (14/11/14)

Nothing went wrong with my sale, I just had my rant. thread can be closed now.


----------



## RTK (14/11/14)

Raslin said:


> Is the silver MVP currently for sale the same one that you just sold? If so that's not cool at all. Sorry man.


 
If you are referring to the MVP I have for sale, then you are mistaken, and you know what they say about assumptions...

I bought my MVP brand new from eciggies.co.za for R850.00


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

RTK said:


> If you are referring to the MVP I have for sale, then you are mistaken, and you know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> I bought my MVP brand new from eciggies.com for R850.00


In terms of the buy low and sell higher scenario, dont think it is a current sale at all thats being discussed. Something that was experienced in the past


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

@Danny, I gathered but shit.. That's a low move. Mind inboxing me the details?


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

kevkev said:


> Why not use the Classifieds Post Sales Reviews? If thing go wrong I see no problem to name and shame. Just my


Not working yet as far as I know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

IMO moderators are too nice with their warnings. If they couldn't be bothered to read guidelines, just delete the post and send them a pm.


Sprint said:


> Please do not assume a seller is a business. You may not harass us just because you want to get the item urgently. No matter your rush things are done in a certain way and parcels do not just magically appear at your door. I have learnt through my last transaction on this site as a seller that any courier arrangements are going to be done by the buyer from now on.
> 
> Constant questions and complaining do not go down well when you have been briefed multiple times a day. Learn patience.
> 
> I sell you my old stuff so that you can have something at half the price or even less you should be grateful as I am when I get a good deal. Anybody else on here that have any complaints about the classifieds to air?.


I think that may just be one bad apple. I haven't been on here very long, but everyone I've dealt with has been friendly, courteous and helpful. I agree with the name and shame, but there is also a rating system in place as far as I know. So just steer clear of anyone with a low post count and a bad rating and you should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (14/11/14)

RTK said:


> If you are referring to the MVP I have for sale, then you are mistaken, and you know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> I bought my MVP brand new from eciggies.co.za for R850.00


If its not then apologies, and good luck on the sale.


----------



## RTK (14/11/14)

Raslin said:


> If its not then apologies, and good luck on the sale.


 
No worries, thanks


----------



## jtgrey (14/11/14)

I say ... name them and shame them .
I personally use the classifieds a lot and lucky for me I did not experience one bad buy or sell . Most sellers go out of there way to help u . 
Let's kick the bad apples out


----------



## VapeSnow (14/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> I say ... name them and shame them .
> I personally use the classifieds a lot and lucky for me I did not experience one bad buy or sell . Most sellers go out of there way to help u .
> Let's kick the bad apples out


I agree lets kick the bad apples. I love the classifieds and anybody not using it correctly should be band.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/11/14)

Also agree, name and shame! Deal with the bad apples so that we don't have re-occurrences!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Another strong mesage to buyers using the Classifieds
> 
> *Be extra careful when buying items from members *with very low post counts and* who dont have avatar pictures. *
> 
> ...



At least I have something up I guess? 

I've done many deals on here and on other forums, haven't had any issues whatsoever. (hope the guys who bought stuff from me feel the same)

I agree with mentioning the people involved if an item is being resold for a profit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (14/11/14)

the classifieds is a great place for the cash strapped people to upgrade by selling there unused gear or buying used gear. i have used it a few times and with a bit of common sense i have managed to get some good gear at good prices. i will not buy from a seller that could not be bothered to even add a avatar, has very few posts or cant follow the guidelines set out for the sellers. buying and reselling for profit using the classifieds is not what i think the classifieds are intended for. money can bring out the worse or the best out of people and you can see there true intentions whether they are here to help themselves or others. the members that i have dealt with when buying items makes the classifieds a great place to shop and i will use it to sell my gear when i get to upgrading.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (14/11/14)

Name and shame, agree 100% ive bought and sold on the classifieds and tried my best to be as helpfull and respectfull as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (14/11/14)

Name and shame!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (14/11/14)

we are currently in a transaction so it would be short sighted to day anything yet.


----------

